# looky what i bought the wife today



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

since my wonderful wife buys me fish today i went and got her something she has wanted for quite sometime


































and as an added bonus she is pregnant and is showing her gravid colors

and for curiousities sake which is ure favorite pic


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Loook at me...I am blending!!!!! Am I blending? Uh, I think my blender is broken!!!!

So young...so angry....dahm that rrrap music!!!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Loook at me...I am blending!!!!! Am I blending? Uh, I think my blender is broken!!!!
> 
> So young...so angry....dahm that rrrap music!!!


 huh?









I like the last pic


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Loook at me...I am blending!!!!! Am I blending? Uh, I think my blender is broken!!!!
> 
> So young...so angry....dahm that rrrap music!!!


 lmfao


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Sweet lookin Chameleon u got there







...Is that a Junk-yard Dog wrestling action figure u got there on the tv ?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Loook at me...I am blending!!!!! Am I blending? Uh, I think my blender is broken!!!!
> 
> So young...so angry....dahm that rrrap music!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice female


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

its from dr doolittle 2.... u guys reALLY need to get out especially after draco saw that and not u... i hope ur foriegn....

now u get 6 chameleons for the price of one!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

that is awesome and looks very healthy!!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice chameleon!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

con man said:


> its from dr doolittle 2.... u guys reALLY need to get out especially after draco saw that and not u... i hope ur foriegn....
> 
> now u get 6 chameleons for the price of one!


 I don't know which is worse, Doolittle 2, or the fact that you saw it and openly admit to it. Oh Eddie Murphy, when will you make a good movie again?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

acidWarp said:


> con man said:
> 
> 
> > its from dr doolittle 2.... u guys reALLY need to get out especially after draco saw that and not u... i hope ur foriegn....
> ...


 I never said I liked the movie, I just liked the Chameleon because he was cute.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

SMITZ71 said:


> Sweet lookin Chameleon u got there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that my friend is a JYD action figure in almost mint condition it survived my childhood and is still around thanks to a grandmother who is a complete and total pack rat


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

if u havent seen it ur lieing

idk how many times its been on tv...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's a cool little zard, congrats on the babies!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice, he his funny lookin, but in a good way


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very cool pickup. That guys has some great colors.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Sweet u were able to hold onto that figurine there...I knew it had to be JYD or MR T....I guess unfortunately he passed away for there was some WWF wrestling awards awhile back and his daughter was there to accept the award for him.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

00nothing said:


> and as an added bonus she is pregnant and is showing her gravid colors


 Your wife or the chameleon? j/k.....looks sweet.


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

lol....we start to notice the things on the t.v. rather than the chameleon. that show's our true identities.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

sweet.







iv seen doolittle 2 more than 3 times i don't even have cable.
god that movie sucks,


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice lizard


----------

